

Testflight releases new SDK - satyamag
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/if-you-werent-using-testflight-before-you-will-be-now-with-their-new-sdk/

======
orta
As an iPhone Developer I've found Testflight to be really really simple and
easy. For users of my apps they've not had to do anything too technical and
they get guided through the process.

Kudos for them, and even more for letting it be free!

